# Aniline Dye illegal?



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

I went by Rockler on the way home yesterday. I was looking for some aniline dye. When they didn't have any a Rockler employee told me what they carried worked very good and aniline dye is illegal anyway. I asked Blake where he got his and he pointed me to woodworkers supply. Looks like its no problem to buy this stuff. Neither Rockler or Woodcraft carry it.

Whats going on here?


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I still get it from Lee Valley.
Dyes


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Could be that that employee was misinflromed. I see it all the time, not necessarily at Rockler.


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

oh yea …. he also said it causes cancer. (he was very smug) HA! Well I'm glad to see that no one seems to think that his statement had any merit. I'm just now trying this stuff for the first time and it would kind of suck to have it taken away. I still find it odd that neither Woodcraft or Rockler carry it… online even.

Thanks Jocks


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

I am not a chemist but I don't really see any difference between the aniline dyes and the dyes called TransTint that they sell at Rockler and Woodcraft.

The MSDS for the aniline doesn't look that bad but even if it were rated as totally harmless, I really wouldn't want my hands tinted any of those colors nor would I particularly want to breathe it so gloves and at least a dust mask would be in order for the powder. Can't say I would want it in my eyes for the same reason.

That said, that purple dye is pretty sexy looking. Might have to get me some


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

dude thats what I'm getting. The purple.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

Almost all pigments/dyes come with cancer warnings (you can thank California for that…) I'm a watercolourist and some of the labels have impressively big warnings on them, haha.

Anyway, I was actually at Woodcraft this week and asked about just this and they said that they just prefer transtint but if I really wanted aniline he could look into it.. I said it was okay, I know where to get it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

If you fill lab mice with their body weight of anything, they will get cancer ;-))


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Aniline is a generic term for synthetic chemical dyes. It doesn't necessarily mean that a dye is made from aniline, which is nasty stuff. Toxicity of modern chemical dyes can vary depending on the actual chemicals used.

TransTint is a *brand* of synthetic chemical dyes that are manufactured as liquid concentrates. Generally, they are less messy to work with than powdered dyes. They are also easier to measure and mix, especially in small quantities.

Powdered aniline dyes can be obtained from Lee Valley.

TransTint dyes are produced and distributed by Homestead Finishing Products and can be obtained from a variety of retail sources.


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

Randy,
The Lee Valley product actually uses the word "Aniline" in the product description. What do you make of that? Do you suppose it is extra dangerous then? I get the idea that your saying its not really that important to the outcome if the dye is actually an aniline dye or not. I did try "mixol" and I was not pleased.


----------



## marcb (May 5, 2008)

Some of the synthetic aniline dies have been found to cause cancer when used in foodstuffs. The FDA's banned a bunch.

I try to get out of woodcraft without talking to anyone if possible. I've heard so much junk passed off as fact to consumers in there that I just duck and run.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Googled aniline dyes and came across this interesting site:
http://home.flash.net/~guitars/dyes.html
it may be of interest?


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

I buy most of mine from Woodworker's Supply, but have seen it at Woodcraft in the past, but it's been a few years.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I get mine from craft supplies….and there is no caution except the standard stuff. I always wear gloves, eye protection, and when sanding a dust mask. I don't think this stuff is any more toxic then paint thinners, acetone…and all the other stuff we see on the finishing shelves. I always recommend that you use caution with every substance that is a proven irritant.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

the way things are going these days ,
i won't be surprised if pretty soon ,
what with cost cutting ,
and health issues ,

that prety soon we wont get anything but water ,

as the new improved finish !


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey spaids, I just went to the Missouri Legislative law office, the only thing on the books regarding Aniline dye is Missouri taking credit for the first Aneline dye color MAUVE being made by a chemist named Perkins from coal. Article RC5110 in the historic record. 
The guy is a putz. There was a study done in 1987, that was based on printers using Aniline dye,They weren't using a respirator and were exposed to the dye for 8 hours in the press room. He probably wanted to sell you their new water-based dyes.


----------



## chriswright (Nov 13, 2008)

Grizzly has some http://www.grizzly.com/products/searchresults.aspx?q=dye as well

As well as Luthiers Mercantile International http://www.lmii.com/CartTwo/Secondproducthead.asp?CategoryName=Dyes

You could look at other Luthier supply retailers.


----------

